#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Plakmicrofoons aan een hoofdbeugel

## RonaldH

Ik ben op zoek naar een oplossing om plakmicrofoons aan een hoofdbeugel te maken.

Het gaat in dit geval om low budget microfoons (20x AKG C417) die gebruikt worden voor toneel voorstellingen.
Echter is er niet altijd iemand die de microfoons kan plakken, dit kan zijn omdat de set wordt verhuurd of dat er met een klein gezelschap wordt gespeeld.
Het idee is om de microfoons aan een (zelfgemaakte) hoofdbeugel te monteren en zo een gebruiksvriendelijke oplossing te bieden.

----------


## SPS

Sennheiser verkoopt die dingen los tbv de MKE2

----------


## Big Bang

Sennheiser NB 2 inderdaad, maar ik vrees dat dat voor de OP nog iets aan de prijzige kant is. Dit is een soortgelijk alternatief: http://providerseries.com/Welcome.html/headclip-2/

----------


## Rieske

@RonaldH Ik heb nog 3 NB-2's liggen, mocht je interesse hebben.

----------


## RonaldH

> Sennheiser NB 2 inderdaad, maar ik vrees dat dat voor de OP nog iets aan de prijzige kant is. Dit is een soortgelijk alternatief: http://providerseries.com/Welcome.html/headclip-2/



De prijs verschilt niet veel, deze is wel veel slanker lijkt het.

----------


## RonaldH

> @RonaldH Ik heb nog 3 NB-2's liggen, mocht je interesse hebben.



Ik heb wel interesse, dan kan ik het eens proberen of het wat is.
Hoe bevallen ze bij jou?

----------


## Rieske

> Ik heb wel interesse, dan kan ik het eens proberen of het wat is.
> Hoe bevallen ze bij jou?



Ik heb ze tot tevredenheid gebruikt in combinatie met MKE 2's. Stuur me maar even een privébericht.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Er zijn tegenwoordig ook best redelijke headsetjes te koop voor niet al te veel, van oa Audac, JB systems e.d. Misschien dat je daarmee nog wel voordeliger uit bent dan de NB-2's als je die nieuw moet bestellen.

De NB-2 ziet er nu niet echt subtiel uit namelijk. En is in vergelijking met "echte" headsets ook best lastig te plaatsen.

----------


## Rieske

> Er zijn tegenwoordig ook best redelijke headsetjes te koop voor niet al te veel, van oa Audac, JB systems e.d. Misschien dat je daarmee nog wel voordeliger uit bent dan de NB-2's als je die nieuw moet bestellen.
> 
> De NB-2 ziet er nu niet echt subtiel uit namelijk. En is in vergelijking met "echte" headsets ook best lastig te plaatsen.



Hoe goedkoper de headset, des te meer ruis !

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoe goedkoper de headset, des te meer ruis !



Gate erop.  :Wink:

----------


## Hitvision

LoL  :Smile:  Goedkope headsets met ruis? Daar hoort maar 1 ding op ipv een gate en dat is een olifant  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## jakkes72

> Hoe goedkoper de headset, des te meer ruis !



Ook lekker gefundeerd....
Ze zullen wellicht wat meer kunnen ruisen, maar de vraag is of dat hinderlijk is voor de toepassing.
Probeer voor de grap eens een monacor of audac headsetje.... Zelf heb ik een keer een musical gedaan met tieners met 16+ monacor headsetjes. Geen enkel probleem gehad, geen last van ruis.

----------


## Rieske

> Ook lekker gefundeerd....
> Ze zullen wellicht wat meer kunnen ruisen, maar de vraag is of dat hinderlijk is voor de toepassing.
> Probeer voor de grap eens een monacor of audac headsetje.... Zelf heb ik een keer een musical gedaan met tieners met 16+ monacor headsetjes. Geen enkel probleem gehad, geen last van ruis.



Mijn "ruis ervaringen" zijn juist met Audac headsets. En voor broadcast werk is dat zeeeer hinderlijk.

----------


## SPS

> Mijn "ruis ervaringen" zijn juist met Audac headsets. En voor broadcast werk is dat zeeeer hinderlijk.



Maar dat is niet de toepassing van TS. Heb zelf ook goede ervaringen met de audac's voor amateurtoneel. En voor 9 tientjes...!

----------


## RonaldH

Even een status update over de plakmicrofoons.

Voor een andere organisatie ondertussen 3 voorstellingen (3x generale en voorstelling van 3 bedrijven) gewerkt met 12 setjes XSW72 met t.bone HeadmiKe omni headsets.
Dit is een verademing in vergelijking met vaste microfoons op de toneelrand, PZM's op tafel of vloer en/of microfoons boven de acteurs.

T.o.v. de plakmicrofoons is het vooral de eenvoud van het gebruik voor amateurspelers, de plakmicrofoons is toch altijd een gedoe voor de schmink.
Bij de headsets komen de acteurs na de schmink en dan gaat de headset op en de zender aan.
Zelfs voor de luidsprekers lopen (staan wel hoog zodat ze er onderlangs lopen) is geen probleem, er is zoveel reserve omdat je niet alles voluit hebt staan.
Van enige ruis of hinderlijke geluiden heb ik niets gemerkt, zelfs een volle baard is geen probleem, de microfoon net voor de baard uit laten steken.

Enige zorgen heb ik over de levensduur van deze headsets, ze zijn erg fragiel, alles is dun. Hierdoor zijn ze wel erg "onzichtbaar", wat wel weer een groot voordeel is.

Ik hoop dat ook de plakmicrofoons vervangen zullen worden door deze headsets, het heeft in mijn ogen veel voordelen.

----------


## speakertech

> Even een status update over de plakmicrofoons.
> 
> Voor een andere organisatie ondertussen 3 voorstellingen (3x generale en voorstelling van 3 bedrijven) gewerkt met 12 setjes XSW72 met t.bone HeadmiKe omni headsets.
> Dit is een verademing in vergelijking met vaste microfoons op de toneelrand, PZM's op tafel of vloer en/of microfoons boven de acteurs.
> 
> T.o.v. de plakmicrofoons is het vooral de eenvoud van het gebruik voor amateurspelers, de plakmicrofoons is toch altijd een gedoe voor de schmink.
> Bij de headsets komen de acteurs na de schmink en dan gaat de headset op en de zender aan.
> Zelfs voor de luidsprekers lopen (staan wel hoog zodat ze er onderlangs lopen) is geen probleem, er is zoveel reserve omdat je niet alles voluit hebt staan.
> Van enige ruis of hinderlijke geluiden heb ik niets gemerkt, zelfs een volle baard is geen probleem, de microfoon net voor de baard uit laten steken.
> ...



Ik gebruik al een aantal jaren CM-204 van JTS, omnidirectional. Erg robuust. Deze is kennelijk opgevolgd dor de CM-214, die een verstelbare hoofdband en een vervangbaar snoer heeft.
Te koop met miniXLR 4-p (Shure norm), maar ook met stereo-jack 3,5mm voor Sennheiser bijv.
Ook met monitors weinig problemen mee.

----------

